# I got 1000 likes!



## DGMPhotography (Mar 4, 2016)

Just felt like celebrating  

I don't know if any of you have liked my page, but if you have - thank you so much!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrats! Will try to remember to go look at your page when I get home. Facebook is blocked at work.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm so out of the loop
Is that good?
If it is,congrats bub.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 4, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Congrats! Will try to remember to go look at your page when I get home. Facebook is blocked at work.



Thank you! 



beachrat said:


> I'm so out of the loop
> Is that good?
> If it is,congrats bub.



Haha, I mean... the more likes the better! And I'd like to consider 1000 a milestone.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 4, 2016)

1003!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 4, 2016)

1003! One of my very close friends lives in Richmond.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, I don't Facebook so I can't add to the likes.  All I can offer is this....


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2016)

Best I could do on short notice


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 4, 2016)

Hahahaahaha thanks guys


----------



## bundleofjoy (Mar 19, 2016)

Waw,You got 1k likes that's  good .


----------

